# Sinn 556i vs. Damasko DA 34/35



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

Gentlemen, I would like to get your thoughts on the above watches. I'm looking for an understated watch that would be sort of like a daily beater for the office, but be flexible enough to go with jeans and sneakers for the weekend. I have a 6.75 inch wrist, btw.

Points for the damasko are the technologies used in the watch. My reservation is that it comes in a leather strap and finding a matching blasted bracelet may not be so easy

Converse points for the sinn - bracelet option available, but not much technologies coming into the watch.

Which would you think is "dressier", and which would offer the best value for money proposition? TIA!

























(photos taken from web)


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

The Sinn is the more traditional choice and more dressy, yet good for casual wear too. The 556i has quite a following and for good reason. Though Damasko now makes a bracelet, I still think the Sinn is a better choice, given your requirements. Note that at 38.5mm, the Sinn is smaller than the Damasko, but with your wrist it should look just fine; I would get the Sinn on the oyster-style bracelet and then pick up a couple aftermarket straps to change it up once in a while. Of course, if case durability is important, Damasko is the way to go, but you will sacrifice the dressy element. If you want something a bit bigger (40mm) and with more technology (tegimented case/bracelet, inert gas, antimagnetic), there is always the Sinn 856, which is still more versatile than the Damasko, in my opinion.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dgrasparil said:


> Points for the damasko are the technologies used in the watch. My reservation is that it comes in a leather strap and finding a matching blasted bracelet may not be so easy....


Disagree, here's the Damasko braclet, introduced in Nov 2013


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

My DA35 had the black finish, and my 556 was the 'A' dial, but you can see the Sinn is a little smaller.

I'm a bigger Damasko fan than Sinn, but we share the same wrist size, and the Sinn sounds like a great choice for you.

Understand that the brushed finish is less durable (more prone to scuff / scratch) but definitely driessier. It's a very understated watch but has a very high quality feel to it. The smoothness of the crown action is amazing on the 556, and you get a TOP grade movement with the Sinn.

Little things that bothered me about the 556 were that the hour / minute hands seem a little bit short, and the case is prone to scuffs. I love the tiny date window on the 556A though. It's there when you need it, but very subtle.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Damasko not having a bracelet (and that being a plus for Sinn in any comparison) is no longer viable as Damasko not only has a bracelet now, but it doesn't look like every other generic bracelet on the market offered by others. Even though the Sinn is dressier, I find I couldn't live with the hit or miss QC from Sinn and the fact that the case for this particular model would look like crap before you know it.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs everyone... Any ideas for the pricing of the DA with bracelet? I'm trying to look for it, but haven't been able to come across it

@LH2 how does the 40mm damasko wear on your wrist? I hope you won't mind a wrist shot... Thanks very much!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the 40 mm Damaskos are a perfect fit on a wrist our size.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

I would get the Sinn 556i, it really doesn't wear that small at 38.5mm Here's mine on my nearly 8" wrist.









Of course if you prefer an 40mm case and the hardened steel (Tegimented) and some features on the watch that the Damasko DA36 doesn't have; 2893-2 Movement or Selita SW300 movement, either one is a Top Grade. Anti-magnetic to the hilt, get the 856 Non-UTC

This watch has special propriety oils on the movement, has a copper sulfate capsule in the case to stop condensation, along with this the case is filled with argon gas to also stop condensation. This supposedly preserves the special oils in the movement and lengthen the time between servicing's. Of course this watch also costs about $2,000 on bracelet. I'm getting mine delivered tomorrow.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dgrasparil said:


> Thanks for the inputs everyone... Any ideas for the pricing of the DA with bracelet? I'm trying to look for it, but haven't been able to come across it


Answered in this thread: Question to Damasko DC 66 Chronograph owners first and foremost


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Answered in this thread: Question to Damasko DC 66 Chronograph owners first and foremost


Holy smokes, in reading that thread someone posted a quote for the price of the bracelet, Damasko stated you have to send the watch back to them to have the bracelet fitted for $630 Euro and the adjustment is $59.50 Euro. That's almost the cost of the original watch when converted over to U.S. Dollars.

When you factor in the original cost of the DA36 this totals to price point of the Sinn 856 non utc, and the 856 has many more features then the DA36, and you won't have to wait 3 weeks to a month turn around time to get your watch back.



> Well, just got this from Damasko:
> 
> The bracelet for this watch will be available at the end of March.
> You have to send the watch back to us for adjustment.
> ...


.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Answered in this thread: Question to Damasko DC 66 Chronograph owners first and foremost


Cool, thanks! Maybe I can wait till somebody here posts a review



CombatMarine said:


> Of course if you prefer an 40mm case and the hardened steel (Tegimented) and some features on the watch that the Damasko DA36 doesn't have; 2893-2 Movement or Selita SW300 movement, either one is a Top Grade. get the 856 Non-UTC


Took a look at the 856, but the numbers on the dial put it off for me... That, and the heftier price tag...


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> Took a look at the 856, but the numbers on the dial put it off for me... That, and the heftier price tag...


The Arabic numbers may not float your boat, but what Damasko is asking to have them install their bracelet on the watch ( almost $900 American) and the fact that it has to be sent back to Germany to be installed is even a bigger put off.

That factored in, the price of the 856 tegimented, comes out to be less money and technologically you get a better watch. Unless Damasko in their DA36 model is using top grade movements, utilize a copper sulfate capsule, argon gas enclosed case and are anti-magnetic to the max you are not getting a better watch at that price point.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

An even bigger turn off is having to send certain model Sinns back to Germany to service their technologies. (Technologies that many on the Sinn forum question the usefulness of, and state they would rather do without to avoid the hassle.) The bracelet for Damasko is a one time deal and doesn't even apply to the new models. The Sinns have to go back more than once if you plan on keeping it.

The price is fairly steep for the Damasko bracelet, but that's the price you pay for one that's in-house built, non-generic looking, and ice-hardened. Last I checked, the Tegimented bracelet for the 856 was $400. Not exactly cheap, especially for such a get lost in the crowd design.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

> ... having to send certain model Sinns back to Germany to service their technologies.... The Sinns have to go back more than once if you plan on keeping it.


I didn't know this... This will weigh heavily in my decision-making, as I live in the Philippines, and sending out a watch to Germany would be very expensive...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dgrasparil said:


> I didn't know this... This will weigh heavily in my decision-making, as I live in the Philippines, and sending out a watch to Germany would be very expensive...


Does not apply for the 556i!


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> An even bigger turn off is having to send certain model Sinns back to Germany to service their technologies. (Technologies that many on the Sinn forum question the usefulness of, and state they would rather do without to avoid the hassle.) The bracelet for Damasko is a one time deal and doesn't even apply to the new models. The Sinns have to go back more than once if you plan on keeping it.
> 
> The price is fairly steep for the Damasko bracelet, but that's the price you pay for one that's in-house built, non-generic looking, and ice-hardened. Last I checked, the Tegimented bracelet for the 856 was $400. Not exactly cheap, especially for such a get lost in the crowd design.


With the anti-condensation technology in the some of the Sinn Watches (856) and the use of proprietary lubricants, the need for servicing should be well beyond the need for service on the Damasko. The largest single need for servicing a watch is the degradation of lubricants in the movement, that literally "Gum up the Works". Sinn's anti-condensation technology prevents the degradation of the lubricants.

If the watch is well past the warranty coverage, the only thing that would necessitate a shipment back to Germany is if the copper sulfate capsule indicate full capacity and needed to be replaced. Other then that any repairs needed or regulation could be done by any competent watchmaker here in the U.S. The only thing that a watchmaker here cannot do is replace the copper sulfate capsule, and refill argon gas in the case. I would readily toss the dice on that and not have the gas refilled.

This is all may be moot though, since it is my understanding RGM (the company that services Sinn Watches in the U.S), is in the process of obtaining the equipment to install the copper sulfate capsules and recharged the case with argon gas. In that case, the only Sinn models that would have to be returned to Germany, would be the ones that have oil filled cases.

You also fail to address the fact that Damasko, which is now coming out with their own "In House" movements, and you touted that fact, or was it just the bracelet, is also going to have to be sent back to Germany to be serviced, just how many competent U.S. watchmakers are going to carry their parts?

As for the Damasko bracelet, which has had about as many verified sightings as Big Foot, allegedly has butterfly claps on it, that doesn't somehow make it unique!

The Sinn 104 st sa bracelet is also butterfly.









Bottom line, for the same $2,000 price tag you could get a Damasko DA36 with a the Ice Hardened case and bracelet, sporting an Standard Grade ETA 2836 movement, or you could get a Sinn 856 non UTC with tegimented steel case and bracelet, fully anti-magnetic, copper sulfate capsule and argon gas filled case, and sporting either a Top Grade 2893-2 or SW300 movement.

Outside of taste in how the watch looks, it's a no brainer to me!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The bracelet is unique because it's not outsourced out, has a non-traditional design, and is ice-hardened. Being that it was just announced that it's being produced only a few months ago, I'm not surprised you don't see pictures of it too often. Unlike Bigfoot however, it does exist.

You state that you'd "just toss the dice and do without" a Sinn technology... sounds like most on the Sinn forum. Just like I stated. Not much to them really. Just a nuisance.

RGM MAY be getting ready to be able to work on these Sinns. Some models will still have to go back regardless.

Yes, Damasko produces their own in-house movements. Damasko has been around for far less time than Sinn, yet already have an in-house movement. Pretty impressive to me. Although the in-house movements have a number of patented parts to them, the watch is not from outer space, and any competent watchmaker could look at them and see what's going on to service them.

Bottom line, the OP asked about two specific models from each company. Don't know why the 856 came up to begin with except for the fact that when comparing technological features between (every) Damasko and the 556, there is no actual comparison. A typical bracelet which is not scratch resistant, A Top Grade yet entry level movement, and good water resistance versus ice-hardening (case and bracelet), internal lubrication cell, patented crown tube system, viton gaskets, and a movement regulated in five positions with day/date complication.

Depends on what the OP is really looking for here, because where most see these two in an apples to apples comparison, it really couldn't be more obvious this is an apples to oranges situation with these two particular models.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

dgrasparil said:


> I didn't know this... This will weigh heavily in my decision-making, as I live in the Philippines, and sending out a watch to Germany would be very expensive...


The Sinn 556i, I have one, could be worked on by any competent watch maker and has absolutely no necessity of being sent back to Germany.

The movement in it is a TOP grade ETA 2824-2. The Damasko's movement is not a Top Grade movement as I understand, although I'm sure I will be corrected if I am not.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> The bracelet is unique because it's not outsourced out, has a non-traditional design, and is ice-hardened. Being that it was just announced that it's being produced only a few months ago, I'm not surprised you don't see pictures of it too often. Unlike Bigfoot however, it does exist.
> 
> You state that you'd "just toss the dice and do without" a Sinn technology... sounds like most on the Sinn forum. Just like I stated. Not much to them really. Just a nuisance.
> 
> ...


The reason the 856 came into the conversation is when I found out what the cost of the Damsako's bracelet is going to be, and how you have to send the watch back to Germany to install it!

For what you are currently going to have to pay to have a bracelet on the DA36, you could purchase a Sinn 856 non-UTC tegimented for the same price. The 856 is a vastly superior watch to the DA36, anti-magnetic, anti-condensation technology, and a better movement.

Now if you want to get back just a comparison of the 556i to the DA36 on bracelets, well the DA36 does have the ice hardened steel, but the Sinn has a higher grade movement, the DA35 has to make a trip back to Germany and back to get mounted with the bracelet, and cost $700 more to start with.

Again a no brainer, and in my humble opinion the 556i is a much classier unique looking watch. But then, I'm a little prejudice.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> The reason the 856 came into the conversation is when I found out what the cost of the Damsako's bracelet is going to be, and how you have to send the watch back to Germany to install it!
> 
> For what you are currently going to have to pay to have a bracelet on the DA36, you could purchase a Sinn 856 non-UTC tegimented for the same price. The 856 is a vastly superior watch to the DA36, anti-magnetic, anti-condensation technology, and a better movement.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand. It comes down to a bracelet for you and not the actual watch, I got it now.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> Yes, Damasko produces their own in-house movements. Damasko has been around for far less time than Sinn, yet already have an in-house movement. Pretty impressive to me. Although the in-house movements have a number of patented parts to them, the watch is not from outer space, and any competent watchmaker could look at them and see what's going on to service them.


Good luck with that, see how many independent watchmakers can service a Rolex 3135 or an Omega 8500, and there millions more of those floating around compared to the Damasko in house movements. It's all about parts availability!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

CombatMarine said:


> The 856 is a vastly superior watch to the DA36, anti-magnetic, anti-condensation technology, and a better movement.


I hardly think so. You're wrong about the anti-magnetic protection - both watches are rated at the same 80,000 A/m.

And since we're throwing opinions around, I think the Ar-filled case and Cu Sulfate capsule are gimmicks, and drive the price up more than anything else. Great idea, let's drill a hole in the case, put a Cu Sulfate capsule in there and seal it with o-rings. Just more opportunity for failure! Lots of threads in the past about guys worried about their capsule turning a darker shade of light blue. Just one more thing to worry about. This 'innovation' has probably _cost_ Sinn sales.

I understand you got your first Sinn a few months ago, and you're excited about the brand. But you've not owned a Damasko, so why knock 'em?

Major drift in this thread. It's not about the 856, or in-house Damaskos. It's about the 556 and DA3X. I actually think the 556 makes sense for the OP, but the DA3X is the superior timepiece, way more watch for the money, and the one I'd rather wear on a daily basis.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> Good luck with that, see how many independent watchmakers can service a Rolex 3135 or an Omega 8500, and there millions more of those floating around compared to the Damasko in house movements. It's all about parts availability!


You've made my point for me. Two huge companies versus a much smaller scaled one. Just because Rolex and Omega work on a scale that they can't handle, doesn't mean Damasko does.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

I really appreciate all the opinions, guys! I'm picking up a lot on this thread... I think I'll wait for actual prices to come out on the Damasko with bracelet, so that I'll have a more informed choice.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dgrasparil said:


> I really appreciate all the opinions, guys! I'm picking up a lot on this thread... I think I'll wait for actual prices to come out on the Damasko with bracelet, so that I'll have a more informed choice.


Just talked to Konrad on the phone. First bracelets will be delivered in March.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Just talked to Konrad on the phone. First bracelets will be delivered in March.


Great! March isn't that far away...


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

LH2 said:


> I hardly think so. You're wrong about the anti-magnetic protection - both watches are rated at the same 80,000 A/m.
> 
> And since we're throwing opinions around, I think the Ar-filled case and Cu Sulfate capsule are gimmicks, and drive the price up more than anything else. Great idea, let's drill a hole in the case, put a Cu Sulfate capsule in there and seal it with o-rings. Just more opportunity for failure! Lots of threads in the past about guys worried about their capsule turning a darker shade of light blue. Just one more thing to worry about. This 'innovation' has probably _cost_ Sinn sales.
> 
> ...


You may or may not like the idea of the copper sulfate capsule or argon gas filled case in an 856, but what you cannot dispute though is the fact that the DA36, if you want a bracelet on it, has to be sent back to Germany, for god knows how long, and when you finally get it back have a watch with 2836 standard grade movement, a lesser grade movement, not TOP GRADE 2892-2 or a Selita SW300 in the Sinn 856, for approximately the same price $2,000.

As far as the DA36 just heads up against a 556i, well maybe, if you only want either watch on a strap, if you want a bracelet, you are going spend $1,330 for the 556i, and we are back to the $2,000 for the DA36.

Here's a photo of the movement in a DA36, hardly looks like a ETA 2836 "Top Grade" movement to me, in fact it looks like a standard grade, not even Elebore? So show me exactly how this can be a superior time piece, when it is mounted with an much lessor grade movement?



> Last week I emailed Damasko and asked about which grade of the 2836-2 was used in my watch. I included the serial number.
> Today I just received a reply which was:
> 
> thanks for your email and your interest in our products.
> ...











Now let's take a look at the TOP Grade movement 2824-2 in the 556i


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Please elaborate where you do see any difference in anti-magnetism ? Aren't both rated to 80.000 ? Methinks they are.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

My Damasko's movement (like Every Damasko movement) is adjusted to five positions. There's no difference in time keeping between my Damasko and my watches with Top Grade movement.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

CombatMarine said:


> With the anti-condensation technology in the some of the Sinn Watches (856) and the use of proprietary lubricants, the need for servicing should be well beyond the need for service on the Damasko. The largest single need for servicing a watch is the degradation of lubricants in the movement, that literally "Gum up the Works". Sinn's anti-condensation technology prevents the degradation of the lubricants.
> 
> If the watch is well past the warranty coverage, the only thing that would necessitate a shipment back to Germany is if the copper sulfate capsule indicate full capacity and needed to be replaced. Other then that any repairs needed or regulation could be done by any competent watchmaker here in the U.S. The only thing that a watchmaker here cannot do is replace the copper sulfate capsule, and refill argon gas in the case. I would readily toss the dice on that and not have the gas refilled.


Um, not exactly. I had a Sinn 857 last year that I needed to send in for service. It was well within it's warranty period but something was up with the auto winding mechanism where it would just stop during the day or only have a power reserve of 4 or 5 hours. If I wanted to have the watch serviced where it would be refilled with inert gas I HAD to send the watch to Germany. This had nothing to do with the stupid copper sulphate capsule - if the watch was opened the only way to have it sealed with inert gas was to have it serviced in Germany as the US service center (RGM) was not able to fill with inert gas. In the end I just sent it to RGM because I didn't want to deal with the hassle of sending it overseas and not seeing it for a couple of months, but I lost one of your big "benefits" because a fundamental part of the movement was faulty under warranty.

So put me in the camp of 'most of these so called benefits are unnecessary'. The copper sulphate thing always bugged me too, it was just another thing to worry about being faulty. I was always checking that shade of blue. And lets face it, how many of us who buy high end dive watches have ever had to worry about moisture getting in the watch? I was much more worried about it when I had another unnecessary hole drilled into the side of the case.

In the end Sinn and Damasko both make fine watches. I would buy another Sinn but not one with the copper sulphate capsule. And I currently have a Damasko DC67 SI on my wrist. I think to say one is 'vastly superior' to its comparable counterpart proves that you're either biased or have no idea what you're talking about - or both.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> My Damasko's movement (like Every Damasko movement) is adjusted to five positions. There's no difference in time keeping between my Damasko and my watches with Top Grade movement.


Kind of hard to make a statement that all Damasko watches are adjusted in 5 positions, when the movement in the DA36 is a "Standard" Grade 2836 and a Standard Grade movement is only adjusted in 2 positions. Here's what Damasko themselves state about what they do with their DA36 movements.

On another post another WIS wrote this. "Last week I emailed Damasko and asked about which grade of the 2836-2 was used in my watch. I included the serial number."


> Today I just received a reply which was:
> 
> thanks for your email and your interest in our products.
> 
> ...


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Ok, I understand. It comes down to a bracelet for you and not the actual watch, I got it now.


The actual watch, the 556i is a better watch then the DA36. The DA36 has a Standard grade undecorated ETA 2836 movement, while the 556i has a decorated Top Grade 2824-2. The only thing the DA36 has going for it is the Ice Hardened case, so I guess for you it's all about the case, not the actual watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You are right with the adjustment to two positions. A movement adjusted to 5 positions does not necessarily means it is the better movement just because of the fact it is adjusted to 5 positions. However this may be and this is important to note, the accuracy of a DA 36 is easily on par with the movements you praise over and over again.










The Sinn 103 I owned was not on par with my DA 56 regarding accuracy and had some amplitude aberrations. Both have gone, the DC 66 I still own.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> You are right with the adjustment to two positions. A movement adjusted to 5 positions does not necessarily means it is the better movement just because of the fact it is adjusted to 5 positions. However this may be and this is important to note, the accuracy of a DA 36 is easily on par with the movements you praise over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There also substantial differences in the actual movement components and fit and finish between a Standard Grade vs Top Grade, one being, no COSC Chronometer rated ETA movement does have anything but a Top Grade movement in it to start with.

Now the question is, did you bother having your 103 regulated before getting rid of it?


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been researching both Sinn and Damasko watches. I have handled multiple Sinns at a Watchbuys event but have not handled a Damasko. As Combat Marine states, the Sinn comes out ahead for movement and bracelet. However, the Damasko DA36 does include many proprietary technologies (antimagnetic cage of Damasko's own design, proprietary crown with integrated lubrication cell, ice hardened steel) whereas the 556 does not have any of the more exotic Sinn tech. 

How much any of this tech (or movement grade for that matter) matters for most of us is certainly debatable. Likely it does not matter too much day to day. 

I would argue that the best comparison for the DA36 based on tech is the 856 (with tegimented steel, Argon gas filling, CuSO4 capsule). Indeed, priced with the coming bracelet, they are price comparable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CombatMarine said:


> There also substantial differences in the actual movement components and fit and finish between a Standard Grade vs Top Grade, one being, no COSC Chronometer rated ETA movement has anything but a Top Grade movement in it to start with.


Nothing new to me. See my posts on standard, elabore, top and COSC grades.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> The actual watch, the 556i is a better watch then the DA36. The DA36 has a Standard grade undecorated ETA 2836 movement, while the 556i has a decorated Top Grade 2824-2. The only thing the DA36 has going for it is the Ice Hardened case, so I guess for you it's all about the case, not the actual watch?


.... and the in-house construction as opposed to your outsourced, and the Viton gaskets used, and the patented internal lubrication system, and the patented crown tube system.

I could care less about what essentially boils down to a piece of jewelry like a bracelet. But, if that is what's needed for you to justify the purchase of a 556 over a Damasko, then ok. It's your money.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> I would argue that the best comparison for the DA36 based on tech is the 856 (with tegimented steel, Argon gas filling, CuSO4 capsule). Indeed, priced with the coming bracelet, they are price comparable.


That's the point I have been trying to make all along. In a heads up comparison of a 856 on bracelet vs a DA36 on bracelet, here is the tally of the tapes,

Tegiment case and bracelet and case vs Ice Hardened case and bracelet. verdict; Winner 856, don't have to send the watch back to Germany to have it installed like Damasko.

Antimagnetic technology DA36 vs 856 verdict; Tie

Added technology 856 vs DA36, verdict; Winner 856

Watch movements, 856 (top grade selita SW300 or ETA 2893-2) vs Damasko DA36 standard grade ETA 2836 verdict; Winner 856

And the winner is, not by a TKO, but by an outright KO, Sinn 856


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> .... and the in-house construction as opposed to your outsourced, and the Viton gaskets used, and the patented internal lubrication system, and the patented crown tube system.
> 
> I could care less about what essentially boils down to a piece of jewelry like a bracelet. But, if that is what's needed for you to justify the purchase of a 556 over a Damasko, then ok. It's your money.


Nice try, but all those things you quote have nothing to do with the actual movement, does it? If you guys brush off Sinn's copper sulfate capsule and argon gassed filled case as superfoulous non-nessecities, I would think everything you just listed does too. Since Sinn uses proprietory lubrications, does that qualify as an internal lubrication system too?

Bottom line, the DA36 has the same base model, cheap seats Standard Grade 2836 movement in it, as does my Tissot PR200 which I paid about $600 for new on a bracelet. Oh, I stand corrected, my Tissot's movement is the Elabore grade so it has left the Damskko sitting in the cheap seats all by itself.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CombatMarine said:


> Tegiment case and bracelet and case vs Ice Hardened case and bracelet. verdict; Winner 856, don't have to send the watch back to Germany to have it installed like Damasko.


Whatever your verdict is, let us please stick to the truth. If you buy a DA 36 now you do not have to send the watch back to Germany to,have the bracelet installed. As mentioned here many times the "rule" is: You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). *Older* models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> That's the point I have been trying to make all along. In a heads up comparison of a 856 on bracelet vs a DA36 on bracelet, here is the tally of the tapes,
> 
> Tegiment case and bracelet and case vs Ice Hardened case and bracelet. verdict; Winner 856, don't have to send the watch back to Germany to have it installed like Damasko.
> 
> ...


Sending back to Germany applied to Sinn as well... been through that over and over again. While all of the patented Damasko technologies are useful and helps in the overall reliability and durability of the watch, Sinns are gimmicks at best that need to be worried about.

What are the child-like sayings "once a Sinner, always a Sinner", or "forgive me Father for I have Sinned". We get it, you're a fan.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Whatever your verdict is, let us please stick to the truth. If you buy a DA 36 now you do not have to send the watch back to Germany to,have the bracelet installed. As mentioned here many times the "rule" is: You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). *Older* models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.


Funny, I couldn't find any Damasko watches on bracelets, or the their prices on Watch Mann's website. Is the legendary Big Foot ever going to make his appearance?


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Sending back to Germany applied to Sinn as well... been through that over and over again. While all of the patented Damasko technologies are useful and helps in the overall reliability and durability of the watch, Sinns are gimmicks at best that need to be worried about.
> 
> What are the child-like sayings "once a Sinner, always a Sinner", or "forgive me Father for I have Sinned". We get it, you're a fan.


Didn't have to send it back to Germany to get a bracelet put on it, for $900, that's for sure!

Yep I'm a fan, and I own/owned Omegas, a Rolex (Submariner, still have it) a few Tags, High end Seikos, high end Citizens, Tissots, and the bang for the buck from Sinn is unequaled. I like the looks of the Damasko, but with the low end movement and the outrageous price for their bracelet, I won't be buying one real soon.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> Nice try, but all those things you quote have nothing to do with the actual movement, does it? If you guys brush off Sinn's copper sulfate capsule and argon gassed filled case as superfoulous non-nessecities, I would think everything you just listed does too. Since Sinn uses proprietory lubrications, does that qualify as an internal lubrication system too?
> 
> Bottom line, the DA36 has the same base model, cheap seats Standard Grade 2836 movement in it, as does my Tissot PR200 which I paid about $600 for new on a bracelet. Oh, I stand corrected, my Tissot's movement is the Elabore grade so it has left the Damskko sitting in the cheap seats all by itself.


No. Totally different because you don't have to babysit Damasko's technologies like Sinns. There's no capsule, no extra hole drilled onto the watch. Again, gimmicks to worry about versus extra reliable watch. Sinn versus Damasko.

So the fact that my movement is adjusted and keeps just as good of time, and as stated by others better time, doesn't matter to you as long as you get to say yours is Top Grade, lol ok.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The PRC 200 ETA 2836 movement I know is standard which is valid for the PRS 516 as well.









BTW: From my understanding Tissot uses very few elabores if at all.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

CombatMarine said:


> Didn't have to send it back to Germany to get a bracelet put on it, for $900, that's for sure!
> 
> Yep I'm a fan, and I own/owned Omegas, a Rolex (Submariner, still have it) a few Tags, High end Seikos, high end Citizens, Tissots, and the bang for the buck from Sinn is unequaled. I like the looks of the Damasko, but with the low end movement and the outrageous price for their bracelet, I won't be buying one real soon.


Man you really have an ax to grind with Damasko. Very interesting.

On a different note, thank you for your military service. I'm just glad to see a military guy on hear wearing something German, whether it be Sinn or Damasko. I thought you guys just wore G-shocks?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CombatMarine said:


> Funny, I couldn't find any Damasko watches on bracelets, or the their prices on Watch Mann's website. Is the legendary Big Foot ever going to make his appearance?


The fact that you do not find Damasko watches on bracelets ( well there are pics on this forum) has nothing to do with your statement that Damasko watches have to go back to Germany to fit the bracelet. Statement is still incorrect. Why so dogged?


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Man you really have an ax to grind with Damasko. Very interesting.
> 
> On a different note, thank you for your military service. I'm just glad to see a military guy on hear wearing something German, whether it be Sinn or Damasko. I thought you guys just wore G-shocks?


I don't have an ax to grind with Damasko at all, just pointing out that for the price point of a DA36 on bracelet. you can get a much nicer Sinn. All the Damasko fanbois here seem to take umbrage with that. Hey, I'm a Tag owner, so perhaps I have grown a little thicker skin when it comes to people pointing out what they think are flaws and price issues of what a Tag is.

BTW, if you noticed the photo of me standing near a rice paddy in the Nam, we didn't wear G-Shocks back then, they weren't even dreamed of then. I had a Zodiac Seawolf as my watch.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Still have the Seawolf?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

A "Sinner" calling somebody a fanboy... that's fresh! Lol

Notice how this forum is a little different from the Sinn forum in terms of the support you get when you pit a certain Sinn versus a certain Damasko. I count yours and that's it. Should tell you something. Maybe just a little less bias over here perhaps and not just blind praise for a brand.

I'm truly glad you feel like you made such good buys when you bought your two Sinns (though I find it curious that I saw on the Sinn forum where you contemplated selling off your 556 even after all of this praise for it).

Enjoy them and where them in good health.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> The fact that you do not find Damasko watches on bracelets ( well there are pics on this forum) has nothing to do with your statement that Damasko watches have to go back to Germany to fit the bracelet. Statement is still incorrect. Why so dogged?


Wow, you really are in a state of disbelief. This from another poster. Just exactly how do you think you are going to get a bracelet put on a currently owned DA36, osmosis?



> Well, just got this from Damasko:
> 
> The bracelet for this watch will be available at the end of March.
> You have to send the watch back to us for adjustment.
> ...


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Still have the Seawolf?


It's in a safety deposit box with my Submariner.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> A "Sinner" calling somebody a fanboy... that's fresh! Lol
> 
> Notice how this forum is a little different from the Sinn forum in terms of the support you get when you pit a certain Sinn versus a certain Damasko. I count yours and that's it. Should tell you something. Maybe just a little less bias over here perhaps and not just blind praise for a brand.
> 
> ...


If you bothered to read my posts completely rather then just looking for something to nit pick on, you would have read that I was contemplating flipping the 556i since I thought it would be too close in appearance to the 856. If you read even further on, you would find that I had qualified that statement stating that there was plenty of differences and would probably keep the 556i as well.

I like the looks of the Damasko but the price point for the DA36 mounted with a bracelet, cannot be justified in comparison with the same price point of a 856. Just no comparison there, 856 is more of a watch, top movement compared to an entry level one in the Damasko, and the additional technologies which you poo poo, many others don't.

If the Damasko DA36 came with the Ice Hardened steel bracelet and case, for around $1500 that would be a deal, for $2,000, no way!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The reason for sending back this part. watch has already been explained, just read the post you answered to.

Whatever your verdict is, let us please stick to the truth. If you buy a DA 36 now you do not have to send the watch back to Germany to,have the bracelet installed. As mentioned here many times the "rule" is: You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). *Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The good thing is that only the 756 I had an ice-hardened Damasko case and luckily Sinn backed off. Now the Damasko cases are unique, the tegimented (kolsterized) are not.

For those not knowing what I am talking about: 
For some time DAMASKO and SINN had been in co-operation and the Damasko & Sinn GmbH, Unterheising 17 c, 93092 Barbing, was founded on that occasion. 
One only product of this co-operation was the 756-1 which had an entirely Damasko made case, see this old thread to get to know how the 756-1 and 756-2 differ: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/showthr...7245#post87245 .

In the end of 2002 they discontinued their joint venture. Sinn became engaged in the SUG at Glashütte, Damasko went its own way.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> The reason for sending back this part. watch has already been explained, just read the post you answered to.
> 
> Whatever your verdict is, let us please stick to the truth. If you buy a DA 36 now you do not have to send the watch back to Germany to,have the bracelet installed. As mentioned here many times the "rule" is: You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). *Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.*


Once again, care to show us a link to any dealer who is selling the DA36 or any model Damasko for that matter, on bracelet? Or are we still on the hunt for ever elusive Big Foot?


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> The good thing is that only the 756 I had an ice-hardened Damasko case and luckily Sinn backed off. Now the Damasko cases are unique, the tegimented (kolsterized) are not.
> 
> For those not knowing what I am talking about:
> For some time DAMASKO and SINN had been in co-operation and the Damasko & Sinn GmbH, Unterheising 17 c, 93092 Barbing, was founded on that occasion.
> ...


Once again, let's get back on topic. Can you tell me exactly where the advantage is of purchasing a Damasko DA36 that sports an entry level Standard Grade 2824-2 movement that is only 100m WR, over a Sinn 856 Non-UTC that has a Top Grade Selita SW300 or ETA 2892-a2 movement, and is 200m WR, (The bracelets on the 556 and 856 actually have an divers extension on them) when both of these watches are priced the same $2,000 on bracelet?

I know that Damasko is probably one hell of a watch, but not at the price point they want on a bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, i would never ever pull,the trigger on a watch featuring a kolsterized case when i can have a better hardened case, even if I have to pay more. 
Btw: there is no Damasko with an ETA 2824-2.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Why can't you just read what is posted here on this forum re availability. Do you think my pics are fake? Gosh....


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Why can't you just read what is posted here on this forum re availability. Do you think my pics are fake? Gosh....


Let me repeat, show me the weblink where I can purchase any Damasko watch with a bracelet. Because as of now there is ZERO availability!

Oh and the fact that the Damasko has a 2936 instead of a 2824 is really picking the nits. It's still an entry level standard grade movement, not a top grade Selita SW300 or ETA 2893-2a. So I guess your Ice Hardened case must really be that big a deal that you would rather have a mediocre movement in your watch instead of a Top Grade one.

From what I have read on the board in regards to Tegiment vs Ice Hardened the Tegiment can "dent" easier then Ice Hardened, but Ice Hardened scratches easier then tegiment.

Considering how often I have had any of my stainless steel watches have dents in them (NEVER) and how many of my stainless steel watches have had scratches (every one of them), I'll take the Tegimented Sinn over Ice Hardened any day of the week.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Picking the nits. There is no 2936.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Picking the nits. There is no 2936.


It's a lost cause Mike, just move on. BTW, that highly tauted Top Grade movement is already having to be regulated at RGM. Meanwhile, I've been enjoying -2sec/per day in my Damasko for the past two years. Again, sounds good to be able to say Top Grade, but when the actual time keeping that comes from it sucks, well...


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Combatmarine - - - Yes - "Zero availability now". Coming into that AVAILABLE status in 4 weeks. - Correct. What would that do to your calculus?
Its not a bottle of milk for the baby - its a watch bracelet for the 12th watch one has - so 4 weeks is meaningless. Available now or in 4 weeks - is the same thing.
Ice Hardening is a bit superior to Tegminted cases - former is almost impossible to scratch than latter - I have jabbed both (one by accident 2 times, the other upon offer at Sinn factory).
I will give you this that yes the Damasko bracelets do seem a bit pricey. I hope over time they would be able to reduce this price ( ;-) )


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> It's a lost cause Mike, just move on. BTW, that highly tauted Top Grade movement is already having to be regulated at RGM. Meanwhile, I've been enjoying -2sec/per day in my Damasko for the past two years. Again, sounds good to be able to say Top Grade, but when the actual time keeping that comes from it sucks, well...


Better tell the Swiss that why even make different grades of movements, since the time keeping differences suck. You think Damasko sprinkles Leprechaun dust on their Standard grade ETA movements and then seals the case with fairy farts instead of Argon gas, and that's what not only makes a Damasko equal to, but better then, Sinn?

P.S. My 856 is getting +4 seconds a day, right out of the box.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

ahkeelt said:


> Combatmarine - - - Yes - "Zero availability now". Coming into that AVAILABLE status in 4 weeks. - Correct. What would that do to your calculus?
> Its not a bottle of milk for the baby - its a watch bracelet for the 12th watch one has - so 4 weeks is meaningless. Available now or in 4 weeks - is the same thing.
> Ice Hardening is a bit superior to Tegminted cases - former is almost impossible to scratch than latter - I have jabbed both (one by accident 2 times, the other upon offer at Sinn factory).
> I will give you this that yes the Damasko bracelets do seem a bit pricey. I hope over time they would be able to reduce this price ( ;-) )


I will have to wait with baited breath with my camera, My Lord, Sweet *****, Big Foot is coming in 4 weeks!

When that happens the next revelation will be a UFO landing, that's a Rolex Sub or Datejust without the ugly Cyclops slapped on the date window.

Can't wait to see what the sticker shock is going be on the DA36 on bracelet!

I would have probably already have purchased a Damasko and several other brands that are strap only, but for two reasons, #1. in the summer I swim daily for hours in my pool, not real healthy for leather straps, #2 most, if not all Watch Manufacturers don't offer straps large enough to accommodate my 8" wrists.

The Germans and Swiss aren't exactly dainty people, why can't they provide a large strap?


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Picking the nits. There is no 2936.


LOL, that was a good one, ya got me!

You guys keep this up and I'm gong to have to buy a Damasko!


----------



## urtenmurtel (Mar 8, 2013)

It seems to me that most of the qualities debated here are quite subjective and while not the case for me, why not being won over by the little additional things that Sinn does? I also find the movement question to be not as clear cut and would personally have no problem choosing a standard grade ETA from Damasko (with its excellent reputation for quality and timekeeping) over a Top grade in a watch that I like less.

But I do agree that, while Damasko's choice to make a no-compromise bracelet is only logically given the reputation of the company, it has implications for the pricing and decision making for cheaper models such as 34. Costing between half and a third of the actual watch, the bracelet does move the total price into a bit different territory and invites comparisons to higher-end models (originally the 37 is for me by far the most appealing watch for its price). 
Of course no-one is forced to buy it with bracelet and it wont stop me from getting one eventually but it I would also welcome a slightly compromised cheaper bracelet for the 3x series.

cheers,
hu


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> I also find the movement question to be not as clear cut and would personally have no problem choosing a standard grade ETA from Damasko (with its excellent reputation for quality and timekeeping) over a Top grade in a watch that I like less.


I was discussing the fact that for the same price point, the Damsako DA36 fitted with bracelet is about the same cost as a Sinn 856 Non UTC. The differences in the movements in those two watches are not just differences between Standard and Top Grade of the same movement.

The differences are between a standard grade 2824-2 and a Top Grade Selita SW300 which is comparable to an ETA 2892-A2. You are talking about a standard grade on a lower end movement, compared to a Top Grade on a much higher grade movement.

You would really, really have to love a Damasko to make that choice for the same price.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CombatMarine said:


> You would really, really have to love a Damasko to make that choice for the same price.


Now you got it, most of the Damasko owner did exactly this + getting some better technical features + not slavishly believing that the higher grade movements offers greater satisfaction. If it does for you - fine.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

CombatMarine said:


> I will have to wait with baited breath with my camera, My Lord, Sweet *****, Big Foot is coming in 4 weeks!
> 
> When that happens the next revelation will be a UFO landing, that's a Rolex Sub or Datejust without the ugly Cyclops slapped on the date window.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a jerk to get your point across.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

markdeerhunter said:


> You don't have to be a jerk to get your point across.


Sorry if infusing a little humor into the topic offends you.

It's goodbye time for me on this topic, the Damsako fans are going full Omega on me. l will just slink back into my hole with those inferior watches at the Tag and Sinn forums!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I wish Damasko removes that silly crosshair on the dial


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

BombFish said:


> I wish Damasko removes that silly crosshair on the dial


The chronograph's have you covered.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Sep 10, 2009)

This was a fun thread to read through. Why pick one...? Do the right thing and buy a 556 *and* a DA34! 8^)


----------



## Bananagram (Sep 19, 2012)

You all aren't very passionate about your watches...


----------



## Duchess (Nov 1, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> Sorry if infusing a little humor into the topic offends you.
> 
> It's goodbye time for me on this topic, the Damsako fans are going full Omega on me. l will just slink back into my hole with those inferior watches at the Tag and Sinn forums!


First off you are completely wrong about the scratch and dent subject, the Sinn tegemented is like an eggshell effect, it's just on the outside while the damasko is hardened not only on the outside but all the way down into the steel so the damasko would not scratch or dent while the Sinn would . And not only are u getting a better case, the crown system is superior with along with the gaskets lubrication cells that are patented and the anti-magnetic system. . What's not cool is having to send your watch away and spend a lot of money once that capsule turns blue. The fact is they both are great watches but to sit here and read this crap about how a damasko is not worth the money and read that it's just an average watch is rediculous.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> First off you are completely wrong about the scratch and dent subject, the Sinn tegemented is like an eggshell effect, it's just on the outside while the damasko is hardened not only on the outside but all the way down into the steel so the damasko would not scratch or dent while the Sinn would . And not only are u getting a better case, the crown system is superior with along with the gaskets lubrication cells that are patented and the anti-magnetic system. . What's not cool is having to send your watch away and spend a lot of money once that capsule turns blue. The fact is they both are great watches but to sit here and read this crap about how a damasko is not worth the money and read that it's just an average watch is rediculous.


#1. Sinn's tegimented steel is 1200 on the Vickers scale while Damasko's Ice Hardened is 800. As far that the eggshell effect and scratches go, the tegimented will allegedly eggshell more easily then a Damasko, but on the other hand, the tegimented is much more scratch resistant then the Ice hardened. That is unless you want to ignore the Vickers scale.

Bottom line, of all the stainless steel watches I have owned, not one has gotten a whack that caused a dent that would have egg shelled the tegimented steel, while every one of them has scratches, and probably several scratches that would end up on the Damsasko, and not the Sinn.

#2. I don't know what all this hype is about the double gasket on the stem, Sinn has a Viton double gasket system on their stem system too. They also have special gaskets on the case, have the anti-humidity technology, special propriety lubricants on the movement, inert gas filled case, the anti-magnetic properties.

#3. When comparing the price point of a Sinn 856 non-UTC compared to the Damasko DA36, both on bracelets, they are about the same price. The differences? The Sinn mounts a Top Grade Selita SW300 or ETA 2892-A2 movement, not an elabore grade 2836 which is a lesser movement, an the Sinn is 200 WR, Damsasko 100m WR, and the Sinn has the anti-humidity technology which everyone here seems to off handedly dismiss.

Bottom line, you are getting a watch with superior features with the Sinn, for the same price.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CombatMarine said:


> #1. Sinn's tegimented steel is 1200 on the Vickers scale while Damasko's Ice Hardened is 800. As far that the eggshell effect and scratches go, the tegimented will allegedly eggshell more easily then a Damasko, but on the other hand, the tegimented is much more scratch resistant then the Ice hardened. That is unless you want to ignore the Vickers scale.
> 
> Bottom line, of all the stainless steel watches I have owned, not one has gotten a whack that caused a dent that would have egg shelled the tegimented steel, while every one of them has scratches, and probably several scratches that would end up on the Damsasko, and not the Sinn.
> 
> ...


Deja vu.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 1, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> #1. Sinn's tegimented steel is 1200 on the Vickers scale while Damasko's Ice Hardened is 800. As far that the eggshell effect and scratches go, the tegimented will allegedly eggshell more easily then a Damasko, but on the other hand, the tegimented is much more scratch resistant then the Ice hardened. That is unless you want to ignore the Vickers scale.
> 
> Bottom line, of all the stainless steel watches I have owned, not one has gotten a whack that caused a dent that would have egg shelled the tegimented steel, while every one of them has scratches, and probably several scratches that would end up on the Damsasko, and not the Sinn.
> 
> ...


Well i don't know where your getting your prices from but having just been in contract with damasko directly through email I'm afraid to tell you that the Damasko on ice-hardened steel bracelet is far cheaper than the Sinn on the tegimented bracelet.

Sinn 856 non UTC (tegimented bracelet)-$1,990 us dollars
vs.
Damasko DA36 (ice hardened bracelet)- $1,209 us dollars
Damasko DA363 (ice hardened bracelet)- $1,384 us dollars

I'm sorry to break the bubble but were talking $700 dollars cheaper, thats not "about the same price" to me.


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

Duchess said:


> Damasko DA36 (ice hardened bracelet)- $1,209 us dollars
> Damasko DA363 (ice hardened bracelet)- $1,384 us dollars
> 
> I'm sorry to break the bubble but were talking $700 dollars cheaper, thats not "about the same price" to me.


Really? The rumors were that the bracelet itself was going to be $700. If those numbers are real that is great news

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr_Fierce said:


> Really? The rumors were that the bracelet itself was going to be $700. If those numbers are real that is great news
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes its true, Ive been emailing with Nadja Damasko. She's very nice, responds fast to my emails, and gives me prices on everything.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Yes its true, Ive been emailing with Nadja Damasko. She's very nice, responds fast to my emails, and gives me prices on everything.


This sounds like it is the price with a strap, not with the bracelet...


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Yes its true, Ive been emailing with Nadja Damasko. She's very nice, responds fast to my emails, and gives me prices on everything.


Regarding those prices, there may have been a miscommunication. We have been told the bracelet will add 470 Euro for the 20mm, and 500 Euro for the 22mm. This information was also posted on this forum in November.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Duchess said:


> Well i don't know where your getting your prices from but having just been in contract with damasko directly through email I'm afraid to tell you that the Damasko on ice-hardened steel bracelet is far cheaper than the Sinn on the tegimented bracelet.
> 
> Sinn 856 non UTC (tegimented bracelet)-$1,990 us dollars
> vs.
> ...


Where did you get those numbers from, off of a Ouija board?

On previous thread some one inquired of Damasko how much the bracelet would cost to mount on an existing DA36, the response was they had to ship it back to Germany to have it mounted and the total cost would be around $700-$800. The total price would then be around the same as getting a Sinn 856 non-UTC which has a better movement and more features.

If Damasko can sell a DA36 with a ice hardened bracelet for $1,209, I would buy one tomorrow!

Watrchmann, who is the Damsasko U.S. distributer I beleive, just said they were informed the bracelet would add an additional 470 Euro on the price of the watch. The watch on a strap costs $1,180 usd, 470 Euro is $652 usd, total for the watch with bracelet will now be $1,832 usd, who knows, maybe more!

Like I said, similarly priced!


----------



## Duchess (Nov 1, 2011)

CombatMarine said:


> Where did you get those numbers from, off of a Ouija board?
> 
> On previous thread some one inquired of Damasko how much the bracelet would cost to mount on an existing DA36, the response was they had to ship it back to Germany to have it mounted and the total cost would be around $700-$800. The total price would then be around the same as getting a Sinn 856 non-UTC which has a better movement and more features.
> 
> ...


Like i said I'm going off of what I've been emailed from Damasko themselves, not from any forums, not off google, and not watchman. If no one believes me by all means go to Damskos website and get the contact info and contact them yourselves. I would like to see what answer they get. I have no reason to lie, honestly i like Sinn watches just as much as Damasko watches. She also said that delivery for those models with bracelets would be starting at the end of March/ early April.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Duchess said:


> Like i said I'm going off of what I've been emailed from Damasko themselves, not from any forums, not off google, and not watchman. If no one believes me by all means go to Damskos website and get the contact info and contact them yourselves. I would like to see what answer they get. I have no reason to lie, honestly i like Sinn watches just as much as Damasko watches. She also said that delivery for those models with bracelets would be starting at the end of March/ early April.


Funny how you can have all this inside information, when the distributor himself doesn't??


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Like i said I'm going off of what I've been emailed from Damasko themselves, not from any forums, not off google, and not watchman. If no one believes me by all means go to Damskos website and get the contact info and contact them yourselves. I would like to see what answer they get. I have no reason to lie, honestly i like Sinn watches just as much as Damasko watches. She also said that delivery for those models with bracelets would be starting at the end of March/ early April.


Nobody thinks you are lying, except maybe CombatMarine.
It is probably just a miscommunication with Damasko.


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Probably a mix up in euro / dollars 
1209 euros is approx $ 1686 dollars which is about $487 more than strapped version [DA36]


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

mfm22 said:


> Probably a mix up in euro / dollars
> 1209 euros is approx $ 1686 dollars which is about $487 more than strapped version [DA36]


If that's the case, $487 is still a whole lot less than the $700 that's being thrown around.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Duchess said:


> Like i said I'm going off of what I've been emailed from Damasko themselves, not from any forums, not off google, and not watchman. If no one believes me by all means go to Damskos website and get the contact info and contact them yourselves. I would like to see what answer they get. I have no reason to lie, honestly i like Sinn watches just as much as Damasko watches. She also said that delivery for those models with bracelets would be starting at the end of March/ early April.


I'm with you- both Sinn and Damasko build great watches and it depends on what you prefer as to which is a better watch.

That said, I honestly don't think Combat Marine is likely to ever buy a Damasko. He has a Sinn he loves and he really doesn't want anyone telling him another watch might be a better deal.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would not say an email you get from Damasko or any other manufacturer is "inside" information. That being said it is no problem to email Konrad or Nadja and get your queries answered.


----------

